# Strictly 7 guitars



## mattofvengeance (Nov 28, 2009)

At the request of my bestest bro, Max, I decided to turn this into its own thread. Here we go 

I meant to make a thread about it when it happened, but I got sidetracked and completely forgot about it. First of all, Jim is one of the nicest and most genuine dudes I've ever met in my life. I got there late the first day of the show (cause I had no idea they closed at 5). I was able to jam on his guitars for like 15 minutes, and the show people kicked me out, so he said he'd pay my way in the next day just to play his guitars. So I show up, and I decided to pay because I didn't know if he would or in case he forgot, and then I headed to his booth. The first thing he asked was, "Did you get your pass?". I said no. He asked if I paid to get in, and I of course said yes. He told me to go back up, get my money back and get my pass. So I did, and low and behold, there was a pass waiting for me. 

So, about the guitars. Jim is a physical therapist by trade, so he incorporates those attributes into his builds. The necks are thin and flat, but with a very comfortable shape. They're very reminiscent of my 2027 to be honest. The fret access is excellent as well. Even with the extended scales, I could get to those upper registers with ease. The fretwork on his guitars are absolutely amazing, and you can even get stainless steel frets if you so choose. The natural wood finishes are phenomenal, and they look dramatically better than the pics I've seen on his website. He uses Original Floyd Roses for his locking tremmed guitars and hipshots for the fixed. Your pickup options are EMG or Blackouts, and the Blackouts absolutely rip on his guitars. Now they say a picture is worth a thousand words, so here are a bunch of the ones I took, as well as a couple from my former guitar teacher. By the way, the price of the Anaconda (8 string) is absolutely insane. It's 1099 and absolutely blows the RG2228 out of the water. Plus, you can change up the specs a bit (like adding blackouts, changing paintjob/woods), and the price doesn't change. As soon as I figure out the band situation, endorsement here I come!










































LEELOO DALLAS MULTI PASS





Happy as a pig in shit with the Anaconda




Caught on candid camera




Me and my lovely mother




The man behind the magic




And his partner in crime, former (live) Nevermore guitarist Curran Murphy


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 28, 2009)

Cool. He actually pm'd me some info based on a question in the other S7G thread. I'd be curious to see what the 8 string line up develops into. Not much info on the website yet, and so many options, so I'll be keeping my eyes open.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> At the request of my bestest bro, Max, I decided to turn this into its own thread. Here we go



 









I thought the name Curran Murphy was familiar, I just never connected the dots.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 28, 2009)

Man those guitars look nice as hell. Props to Jim for taking our physical well being into consideration


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 28, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I thought the name Curran Murphy was familiar, I just never connected the dots.



haha yeah. When I started playing The River Dragon has Come, he was booing  Then I played the solo and he was like this  He's doing his own thing now called Shatter Messiah, but I haven't heard it yet.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 28, 2009)

is it "the Boa"? 
whatever those woods 7's are they look pretty nice.
this company hs been surfacing and disapearing for like 2 years now.
BillZbub over on the JCF is freinds with this guy and he posted pics with some hot brunette with some of their 7's about 2 years ago and then they vanished.
the stuff looks good I like that brown 7 I hope thye ae here to stay this time.


----------



## Curran Murphy (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Matt! thanks for posting those pics man, the guitars look great. I just wanted to post about the "boo" during the river dragon goof Matt was playing in texas. After about 1 and 1/2 years of playing that on tour I love to tease guys who play that riff . so there was no malice in that "boo" just good hearty laughter on my part. I hope it is ok for me to post on here as an artist endorsee for Strictly 7 with out it coming off like spam or anything(moderators be aware!!! HAHAHAHAAH) so any how. Jim did post on here about a year or so ago and got bitch slapped for spamming( I think it was an innocent NOOB move on his part) so he stopped posting completely(hence the disappearance). but Jim and his builders have been working hard on refining and building all of the new guitars that Matt played and getting six and eight strings on line as well and getting ready for the NAMM show this January. I and I know Jim really apreiciates ALL of the feedback from the site about his guitars and what he is building!!! catch everyone later. I gotta hope on a plane for a session in Las Vegas(I get to get out of the chilly Ohio weather for a few days!!!)

Love and Metal Curran

the 8 string is the +1 series Boa(Jim calls it the Anaconda)


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 28, 2009)

Curran Murphy said:


> Hey Matt! thanks for posting those pics man, the guitars look great. I just wanted to post about the "boo" during the river dragon goof Matt was playing in texas. After about 1 and 1/2 years of playing that on tour I love to tease guys who play that riff . so there was no malice in that "boo" just good hearty laughter on my part. I hope it is ok for me to post on here as an artist endorsee for Strictly 7 with out it coming off like spam or anything(moderators be aware!!! HAHAHAHAAH) so any how. Jim did post on here about a year or so ago and got bitch slapped for spamming( I think it was an innocent NOOB move on his part) so he stopped posting completely(hence the disappearance). but Jim and his builders have been working hard on refining and building all of the new guitars that Matt played and getting six and eight strings on line as well and getting ready for the NAMM show this January. I and I know Jim really apreiciates ALL of the feedback from the site about his guitars and what he is building!!! catch everyone later. I gotta hope on a plane for a session in Las Vegas(I get to get out of the chilly Ohio weather for a few days!!!)
> 
> Love and Metal Curran
> 
> the 8 string is the +1 series Boa(Jim calls it the Anaconda)



Welcome to the site, hope you stick around  And good luck to Jim, I like where his company is headed and hope it's a success. His approach to business seems like a welcome change to a lot of the Jerks that saturate the midrange "Custom" market. Looks like I may see a Strictly 7 in my future


----------



## Apophis (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks for posting, some really nice guitars


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Curran Murphy said:


> Hey Matt! thanks for posting those pics man, the guitars look great. I just wanted to post about the "boo" during the river dragon goof Matt was playing in texas. After about 1 and 1/2 years of playing that on tour I love to tease guys who play that riff . so there was no malice in that "boo" just good hearty laughter on my part. I hope it is ok for me to post on here as an artist endorsee for Strictly 7 with out it coming off like spam or anything(moderators be aware!!! HAHAHAHAAH) so any how. Jim did post on here about a year or so ago and got bitch slapped for spamming( I think it was an innocent NOOB move on his part) so he stopped posting completely(hence the disappearance). but Jim and his builders have been working hard on refining and building all of the new guitars that Matt played and getting six and eight strings on line as well and getting ready for the NAMM show this January. I and I know Jim really apreiciates ALL of the feedback from the site about his guitars and what he is building!!! catch everyone later. I gotta hope on a plane for a session in Las Vegas(I get to get out of the chilly Ohio weather for a few days!!!)
> 
> Love and Metal Curran
> 
> the 8 string is the +1 series Boa(Jim calls it the Anaconda)


 


Hi to all! Jim here from Strictly 7...been awhile (see above)...anyway, a quick explanation of my "vanishing".

Mid-to-late last year I was preparing for my Strictly 7 Guitars "Coming Out Party" that was scheduled for November 20-something, 2008. I had rented a club (traded a guitar for the rent), spent $$$ advertising, catered dinner for a few select dealers, my lumber supplier, SHATTER MESSIAH, and my band GodLyke Status since both bands played the live event. I had set up a "Guitar Wars" contest where I was giving away a guitar to the winner...hence the first set of posts to ss.org. 

I see so many shredders' videoes on this forum, I thought "hey, what a great place to find contestants!" Well, I guess it was spam, not my intent, I'm not on here to say "Strictly 7 is the best builder buy my stuff", that's silly...given Roter, KxK, Elysian, Hufschmid, and Bernie are still building axes Tons of great guitars being built, about 4 million sold last year, so there is room for a small company like Strictly 7 in the market.

Then I made the mistake of posting some pictures of the guitars in the wrong place  multiple negative comments were made, inferring my stuff must be "problematic" 'cuz I had girls with the axes, yadda, yadda...so I just stopped posting. The Moderator was nice and said I could post pics in the dealer section, so I may at some time, but for now I'm busy finishing the last 12 (14 if I'm lucky) pieces I want to take to NAMM, Oh! and John's Boa, too...almost done. 
My main focus since November 2008 has been to make my product as quality as I can, and comparing last year's guitars, to this year's...no comparison! All but a handful of last years are now B-stock items because although good (Curran is still using his axes daily which were 2 of my first builds), the newer stuff is with my own necks and tweaks to the bodies and tons of options.

Curran has been my main go to guy to make my axes great, if my builds survive his torment, I know I'm safe

As Curran said, I appreciate everyone's comments, good and bad, if I'm going to build a great guitar, I need to listen to players. So I may not post, but I do read from time to time, helps me learn. I'm sure Paul Reed Smith doesn't post very often on forums, either.

Thanks again and best wishes to all.

Peace,
Jim/Strictly 7

P.S. I'm a terrible photographer and web guy, have since hired those peeps, so come January 1, 2010 a "pro" website and full color catalog with real pictures will be unveiled : )


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome guitars!


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Apophis said:


> thanks for posting, some really nice guitars


 
Thanks Sebastian! Right back at ya! Is that 10-string on your site a flat sawn Wenge body? One of the Boa's in Matt's post is flat-sawn Wenge on Mahogany...tone is amazing! All I've been able to find is quarter-sawn wenge as of late 

I'm doing a 10-string Claro Walnut top Boa on Mahogany for one of my other endorsees, JJ Haaz, he bought my 7-string version last month. He's a 10-string classical axe guy, but shreds, too. Check him out

JJ Haaz 10 String Guitarist

Peace,
Jim

P.S. Always easiest to e-mail directly at [email protected] 'cuz I only check this site 1-2 a week if I'm lucky...s;eep is at a premium right now with NAMM looming


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 28, 2009)

That's a really nice piece! I didn't think gold hardware and wenge would match up, but that looks really classy.


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Man those guitars look nice as hell. Props to Jim for taking our physical well being into consideration


 


Thanks Andrew! Yeah, I know how fatigued my left hand gets when I play too much, so I looked at Ibby and Schecter and melded them to make a nice evenly flat neck with a unique radius that reduces stress to the wrist. When Curran comes with me to shows to demo the guits (since I'm a bassist, not a guitarist), he plays for 4-6 hours a day, no fatigue...except the Arlington show when he palyed the Anaconda (Plus+1 Line 8-string Boa) for a couple hours straight I warned him the extra width would be rough on his forearm and wrist, like lifting weights, baby steps, build up to the shred fest!

This will be my last post for awhile, got some finish sanding to do and finalize the programming for my 6-string Strictor model, hopefully in time for NAMM

Anyway, take care. I truly appreciate the props!

Peace,
Jim


----------



## Curran Murphy (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Jim!!!! HAHAHAHA look at us posting together i feel like I am in love!!!(just being goofy guys) getting ready to head off to Kentucky for some business meetings then to Vegas for a week of session work on guitars


----------



## Strictly 7 (Nov 28, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> That's a really nice piece! I didn't think gold hardware and wenge would match up, but that looks really classy.


 
Thanks Brian!

I have a new model (Cobra) which is my version of the RG shape, it is actually Curran's next guitar, anyway...it is flame Koa on a plain Koa body, gold will look sweet on that, too (I think).

Gold is tricky to mate with woods/finishes. BTW: I don't think I gave you the appropriate props in my previous posts in this thread, but I enjoy looking through your posts and pics, too! As I said, many great builders, shoulda included you in that list 

Peace,
Jim



Curran Murphy said:


> Hey Jim!!!! HAHAHAHA look at us posting together i feel like I am in love!!!(just being goofy guys) getting ready to head off to Kentucky for some business meetings then to Vegas for a week of session work on guitars


 


Cool! Tell Mike and the guys I said hey 

Jim


----------



## kmanick (Nov 28, 2009)

this guitar is pretty smoking


----------



## op1e (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Jim, fellow Ohio'n checkin in. Been following your work for a year now. The only critique I have is, and many other SS.orger's will say the same, is longer scale options are a must. Other than that, I'm lovin the V's and Boa's. My rythm player and I are 7 stringers and play in AEADGBE, and 25.5 barely cuts it for the tension we like on our bottom A. recently switched to .74s to remedy the problem. If you listen to people on here, you'll make a shit ton of money. Agile pretty much builds guitars around SS.org users specs, and you can go ask Kurt what this forum has done for business. You maybe should add a "B" option to a couple of your popular models and see how they sell. Just trying to help, I try to throw my support into the local business's before the corporate's when I can.

Headlining Sadie Renee's in Canton tomorrow night. You should come out and talk shop, see what we're about. Bring some swag, we'll advertise for ya on stage!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

op1e said:


> Hey Jim, fellow Ohio'n checkin in. Been following your work for a year now. The only critique I have is, and many other SS.orger's will say the same, is longer scale options are a must. Other than that, I'm lovin the V's and Boa's. My rythm player and I are 7 stringers and play in AEADGBE, and 25.5 barely cuts it for the tension we like on our bottom A. recently switched to .74s to remedy the problem. If you listen to people on here, you'll make a shit ton of money. Agile pretty much builds guitars around SS.org users specs, and you can go ask Kurt what this forum has done for business. You maybe should add a "B" option to a couple of your popular models and see how they sell. Just trying to help, I try to throw my support into the local business's before the corporate's when I can.
> 
> Headlining Sadie Renee's in Canton tomorrow night. You should come out and talk shop, see what we're about. Bring some swag, we'll advertise for ya on stage!



He lists 27" scale as an option for all models.


----------



## op1e (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, my bad. I didnt notice that, or he's changed it since I last visited the website. Silly me.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 28, 2009)

Strictly 7 said:


> Thanks Sebastian! Right back at ya! Is that 10-string on your site a flat sawn Wenge body? One of the Boa's in Matt's post is flat-sawn Wenge on Mahogany...tone is amazing! All I've been able to find is quarter-sawn wenge as of late
> 
> I'm doing a 10-string Claro Walnut top Boa on Mahogany for one of my other endorsees, JJ Haaz, he bought my 7-string version last month. He's a 10-string classical axe guy, but shreds, too. Check him out
> 
> ...



I'm glad you like my 10 string  we have really nice deal on wenge wood and we are able to have all pieces we want, that we were able to build even completely one piece wenge guitar also 

and please post some production photos of that 10 string you are building right now, please


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 28, 2009)

Curran Murphy said:


> Hey Matt! thanks for posting those pics man, the guitars look great. I just wanted to post about the "boo" during the river dragon goof Matt was playing in texas. After about 1 and 1/2 years of playing that on tour I love to tease guys who play that riff . so there was no malice in that "boo" just good hearty laughter on my part. I hope it is ok for me to post on here as an artist endorsee for Strictly 7 with out it coming off like spam or anything(moderators be aware!!! HAHAHAHAAH) so any how. Jim did post on here about a year or so ago and got bitch slapped for spamming( I think it was an innocent NOOB move on his part) so he stopped posting completely(hence the disappearance). but Jim and his builders have been working hard on refining and building all of the new guitars that Matt played and getting six and eight strings on line as well and getting ready for the NAMM show this January. I and I know Jim really apreiciates ALL of the feedback from the site about his guitars and what he is building!!! catch everyone later. I gotta hope on a plane for a session in Las Vegas(I get to get out of the chilly Ohio weather for a few days!!!)
> 
> Love and Metal Curran
> 
> the 8 string is the +1 series Boa(Jim calls it the Anaconda)



Yeah I know. Your boo elicited laughter from me, so I definitely detected no malice 

I'm glad you dudes are posting on this forum now. Y'all definitely deserve the kudos. By the way, I just got that 7drive in about a week ago, and that thing fucking rips. 

I'm gonna need to get my hands on a couple of those Cobras you keep talking about, Jim


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 28, 2009)

Man, those look amazing.. but would be even better if they all head matching headstocks


----------



## Arminius (Nov 28, 2009)

Really dig those V's


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 29, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> Man, those look amazing.. but would be even better if they all head matching headstocks



That's definitely an option


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 29, 2009)

I usually don't like "4x3" headstocks but these are really growing on me. I know they do an inline, but I think I'm liking this one better.


----------



## op1e (Nov 29, 2009)

Jim's coming out to our show tonite and says he's bringing a couple to try. Maybe some on stage pics of me and House posted tomorrow...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 30, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I usually don't like "4x3" headstocks but these are really growing on me. I know they do an inline, but I think I'm liking this one better.



Yeah, dude. I hear ya on that. I really like his 4x3 headstocks, although an Ibanez or ESP style would rock the casbah


----------



## headibanez (Dec 1, 2009)

mine will be here next week!!


----------



## Harry (Dec 2, 2009)

Guitars look excellent, wow!


----------



## PUPUN KAPTEN (Dec 13, 2009)

cooll... BEST GUITAR LOOK I EVER SEE..


----------



## jsfrederick47 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just ordered a Strictly 7 -1 Custom guitar. Jim is a great guy. He has answered all my email and phone calls. The body is Swamp Ash Cobra body with a Quilt Maple top 27.5" scale.

My next S7 will be his awe-inspiring Swamp Ash 7!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 15, 2010)

jsfrederick47 said:


> I just ordered a Strictly 7 -1 Custom guitar. Jim is a great guy. He has answered all my email and phone calls. The body is Swamp Ash Cobra body with a Quilt Maple top 27.5" scale.
> 
> My next S7 will be his awe-inspiring Swamp Ash 7!



That's awesome man! Post some progress pics if/when you get some. I really want to see how Jim's work comes out.

I'm GAS-ing pretty good for a Cobra myself.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 15, 2010)

The natural wood ones certainly look very nice. 
Another builder I won't be able to order from or play test because of retarded import taxes in the EU though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 15, 2010)

I'd really love to have an 8 string V


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice stuff. I'll be checking the site out.


----------



## jsfrederick47 (Feb 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's awesome man! Post some progress pics if/when you get some. I really want to see how Jim's work comes out.
> 
> I'm GAS-ing pretty good for a Cobra myself.



I will. I have posted the raw wood in my profile


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 18, 2010)

REALLY looking for one of these but I will be suffering from EU taxes. jim and I are looking for a way around it atm...


----------

